# powder post beetles in wood masks



## 55chevy (Jul 14, 2012)

I brought some carved wood masks home from Mexico about one year ago. Recently I noticed some powder under where the masks are displayed and some small holes in the wood. I have now captured some of the bugs and they are definitely powder post beetles. I have read some about treatments such as Bora care and Timbor. The bora care seems but it seems to be available only in large quantities. Any other products to recommend?

Any ideas where I can get a small amount? And how would I treat these masks without harming them? The fronts are beautifully painted and the backs are hollowed out which is where most of the holes are.

Also do you think it is likely that the bugs came home with the masks?

For now the masks are stored in a plastic tub with a lid on it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look in Wal-Mart, any hardware store, Lowes or HD for Roach Away.
It's 95% boric acid. Same stuff that's in Timbor or Boracare. Mix some up in a solution and spray it on any exposed wood so it can soak in.


----------

